# Supprimer Dossier starred Gmail dans Mail



## kranker (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne parviens pas à faire disparaitre les dossiers All Mail et Starred dans mon logiciel de messagerie Mail
Il s'agit d'un compte Gmail en Imap.

Comment faire ?

Merci








Poser la question dans le bon forum ? 

On déménage !


----------



## kranker (18 Juillet 2009)

Ah ok merci pour le déplacement. J'essaierai d'être plus rigoureux la prochaine fois.


----------



## kranker (20 Juillet 2009)

Personne n'a cette configu et ne serait susceptible de m'aider ?


----------

